# Dogs Metro North



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 6month old 60pd (will get to 90pds) well behaved dog. Can I take him on Metro North? And take him on all lines on Metro North (i.e., Upstate NY & CT). Where do I enter at Grand Central? I have been turned away by security by the doors going North when I was with my dog.


----------



## leemell (Sep 13, 2012)

Jennifer said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 6month old 60pd (will get to 90pds) well behaved dog. Can I take him on Metro North? And take him on all lines on Metro North (i.e., Upstate NY & CT). Where do I enter at Grand Central? I have been turned away by security by the doors going North when I was with my dog.


Question: by "pds" you do mean pounds, right? Abbreviation for that is usually lbs.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 13, 2012)

> Except as otherwise provided in paragraph (2) of this subdivision, no person may bring any animal on or into any conveyance or facility unless enclosed in a container and carried in a manner which would not annoy other passengers.


http://www.mta.info/nyct/rules/rules.htm


----------



## NW cannonball (Sep 14, 2012)

Ryan said:


> > Except as otherwise provided in paragraph (2) of this subdivision, no person may bring any animal on or into any conveyance or facility unless enclosed in a container and carried in a manner which would not annoy other passengers.
> 
> 
> http://www.mta.info/...rules/rules.htm


The rules for bringing "lower life forms" on trains are even now inconsistent between local services compare Amtk Metro North, Metra, Deutsche Bahn.

Here's a link 150 year old ebook pets on trains 1860 choose your reader.

Here's the subtitle of the 150 years ago cartoon

*ZOOLOGY*

_Railway Porter (to old lady travelling with a menagerie of pets)._ "'Station-master say, mum, as cats is 'dogs,' and rabbits is 'dogs,' and so's parrots; but this ere 'tortis' is a insect, so there ain't no charge for it!"

So - 150 years -- and the rules are still inconsistent between connecting RR's buses, local transit -

I see no hope of intermodal consistency in the next 150 years on this issue.


----------

